# Browse network drives in XFCE4?

## audiodef

How can a regular user connect to and browse network drives within XFCE4? This isn't for me. This is for a laptop I'm configuring for someone who isn't as geeky as I am. I'd like to have something as "easy" as "mount network drive" the way Windows does.

----------

## idella4

You would use nfs, no?

It's been ages since I touched it.  Make entries for the network drive in /etc/fstab.

You have to make settings in other /etc/  files.  You have to export prepared nfs folders.

Hit man nfs et al.  Once set, mount 'folder in /etc/fstab'

----------

